# Covid PCR past positive medical clearance - INDIA



## Dei-ana (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi all,
Hoping that someone can help me out a bit with this.

*Has anyone travelled from Sydney to India recently? Or anyone that has had a covid infection in the past travelled to India (From anywhere really)?*

I am booked to travel with Qantas to India and I understand that a negative PCR is the requirement for entry into India but it is also known that PCR tests can show positive result even when someone has recovered from Covid and is no longer infectious as the virus remains in the body for many weeks or months.

However, I have only found this information on the qantas website that India does not accept a medical clearance for passengers who are unable to provide a negative result due to a past covid infection. I have not see this elsewhere.

Does anyone have any information or experience with this?


----------



## rauloz (6 mo ago)

Hi there, just wondering whether you got any clarification on this? I am in a similar situation, so was trying to find out whether a medical clearance letter was accepted?


----------

